# Framed l& bdoor design



## woodcarver (14 Jul 2012)

I’ve been ask To make framed ledged and braced door out of oak with planking both sides and a small glass aperture at the top. The door is to open out and is exposed to the elements.

With planking both sides this will make the door at least 60mm thick, assuming 20mm each side for planks leaving 20mm for internal rails and bracing etc.

Was going to groove boards into top, bott and side rails. And use solid ply core for bracing. 

Would appreciate any suggestions or ideas on this


----------



## Jacob (14 Jul 2012)

First thing I'd want know is do they really need such a weird door. It'll weigh a ton for starters.
If the answer is definitely yes then what about using a single piece of 3/4 ply as a core and just nailing boards to it front and back? It'd only take half an hour to make. 20mm internal rails etc would be a bit pointless IMHO.


----------



## SBJ (15 Jul 2012)

I think you could easily get away with 13mm-19mm-13mm to get a standard 44mm door. Insulate the voids with celotex or similar and its thermally efficient too.


edit: yes I know its 45mm   12.5-19-12.5


----------

